# Ed's Bait Report 7/5



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Walleye fishing on the lake has been excellent this past week. Anglers are
catching fish cranking the shallows, slip bobbering or jigging the trees,
and trolling cranks or spinners in the deeper waters. The larger sized
walleyes are coming from Pelican Lake and the Flats while nice eating size
fish are coming from most areas of the lake. In the Flats, anglers are
cranking the windy shores of the Howards Bay, Bad Boy Bay, No Fish Bay, the
north shore and the Howard Farm area; or slip bobbering the trees of
Monkeys Ridge, Howard Point, the Gap, the trees at the Mauvee, Patience
Point, or the shoreline across from Grahams Island State Park. Other areas
producing fish include the trees just off the Six Mile bridge, Scooters
Point, Rocky Point, Old Mil Bay, the Ft. Totten area, and in East Bay the
Storm Sewer, Foughty's Point, & Skadsens's areas. In East Bay, try
cranking the shallows with smaller cranks or work your way out to about
10ft and work it with deeper cranks like #7 shad raps. For shore
fisherman, the rip rap along 281, the bridges, the north end of Creel Bay,
or the area just south of the dike on Hwy 57 are producing some nice fish
in the early and late hours. Pike continue to be caught in most areas of
the lake. Try smelt, herring, creek chubs, or most cranks. White bass
fishing continues to be hit and miss. Some areas producing white bass have
been the north end of Creel Bay, north shore of Pelican Lake, and the
shores near the 57 & 20 bridges. Chartreuse or white jigs tipped with
minnows or cranks firetiger or silver/blue in color have been working the
best. We're just starting to get a few reports of some perch being caught
in Creel Bay. Congratulations to Kevin Wolf of Devils Lake and Don Hansen
of Sheyenne. These two won the two amateur entries in the drawing
sponsored by Ed's Bait Shop and In-Fisherman to fish the upcoming
In-Fisherman PWT event next week. Good luck to both and all those fishing
this top notch event!!!


----------

